# Surf Redfish



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Okay guys, I have the Pompano thing figured out so now I'm targeting a big Redfish or two. I'm going early tomorrow morning so I really need some advice tonight. I have made up several fish finder rigs and plan to get some live bull minnows. I usually fish down past Portofino but I was looking at some spots on MSN Maps that look pretty good down Ft. Pickens Rd. Where have some of you caught some big Redfish? What bait have you had the most success with? Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

You should do great with the live minnows.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I hope GBB&T has them in the morning.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've done well using chunks of cut mullet or live or dead finger mullet. Those big old reds require adequate gear. No peewee poles allowed!



So: you've gotten the Pompano thing figured out? They can humiliate you sometime. Just when you think that you're good at catching them they'll develop lockjaw and make you talk to yourself.



I had guests over from Jacksonville and my reputation was on the line. The fish had lockjaw and nothing seemed to work.



It was only by casting some 150 yards to clear water that we caught fish. My reputation remained intact as we caught limits of Pompano and rat reds. This pattern remained so for two days. Fishing in between produced no fish.



I do like to talk about surf fishing. I even did the shark thing, learning from the guys in Texas but tired of it. C2


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Well, I went this morning and no luck. Nothing was biting not even Ladyfish. I've tried mullet before but maybe I'll give it a shot again next time. I may go again tomorrow afternoon, the mornings have been pretty slow lately. Couldn't find any fleas either and they have been everywhere the last few times out. When I say I have the Pompano trhing figured out, I just mean that I can catch one very now and then but not every time yet. I'm looking forward to them being thick in the surf again later in the year. The last Pomp I caught I waded out onto the sandbar and cast way out into the deeper water, he hit within 10 seconds. I'm still fairly new to surf fishing and am always eager to learn from the pros. I'm in the market for a Kayak right now and once I get one I may leave surf fishing behind for while. 

I never have understood the shark thing. I personally couldn't care less about catching a shark unless you are going to eat it.That's all for now, see you on the beach


----------

